# need help with planted crestie viv/background



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

HI! 

i currently have a 60x60x45 exo terra which i would like to be planted and bio active. 
this is my very first viv so i am abit clueless. 

i have an exo terra background but i do not like it, could i 'modify it' instead of buying/getting a new sheet of polystyrein(sp?) 
i have got a few house plants, a yukka thing, spider plants and another thing (from the safe crestie plant list) and a 'hoop' of jasmin i have also got the soil from dartfrog.co.uk with the spring tails and woodlice in, which has yet to arrive. i have been looking for the hydrocila(sp?) but cant find any yet! and the hanging basket lining in a block not a circle. cheapest i have found is about 5 quid, is there anything else i could use? 

i love the backgrounds people have done where there are plants/plant holes in them. could i attache the pots they come in to the background or is it best to make it out of something the roots can grow through.. i really have no idea  

at the moment the 4 plants i have are quite high and i would like some lower plants (house ones pref) that can be used to take up floor space or be put onto the back ground, that also do no grow too big or can be easily cut back.

one last question. people an rtard one.  . How do i put the plants into the soil. is it just hydrocila, layer of lining, thick player of the soil i have got and organic compost, should i make it as thick as possible or would that take away some of the height for the crestie. and then plant the plants in the soil, or could i cut holes in the lining and push them through with the roots in the drainage layer? 

that is all. thank you!! :whistling2:


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

You could cut holes in the membrane, and allow the roots to grow into the hydroleca, I wouldn't suggest this if you are using a false bottom, unless you have another membrane under the hydro. Either method is probably good. Just remember that if you cut the membrane that roots are not the only thing that will go through it, you might have some substrate fall through as well. Can't wait to see your finished version, it sounds like you have put a lot in!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

jef_b said:


> You could cut holes in the membrane, and allow the roots to grow into the hydroleca, I wouldn't suggest this if you are using a false bottom, unless you have another membrane under the hydro. Either method is probably good. Just remember that if you cut the membrane that roots are not the only thing that will go through it, you might have some substrate fall through as well. Can't wait to see your finished version, it sounds like you have put a lot in!


iv not done anything yet lol but big plans i think! 
um...false bottom? :S :blush: hehe i dont mind if the hydro gets mucky and soil falls through just aslong as everything is safe and grows well 

...how would i go about cleaning the viv, and background if i made a fake one? is spraying disinfectant and then wiping it off with a damp cloth still alright?


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

As long as the background is sealed I don't see a prob with wiping it. I have seen lizard safe disinfectants, I have always used a vinegar & water solution in mine, then a damp cloth. No need to blush if you have no false bottom, lol!:whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

jef_b said:


> As long as the background is sealed I don't see a prob with wiping it. I have seen lizard safe disinfectants, I have always used a vinegar & water solution in mine, then a damp cloth. No need to blush if you have no false bottom, lol!:whistling2:


i dont know what one is! hahaha


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

It is a viv with a structure, usually made from egg crate/ light diffuser, and pipes that has water running underneath, using being filtered. Works very well in enclosures that have water features and high humidity needs... i just got an idea about a viv i want to build, am pretty stoked today because a friend of mine was going to use some glass to build a greenhouse, but gave it to me instead!! YAY!!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

jef_b said:


> It is a viv with a structure, usually made from egg crate/ light diffuser, and pipes that has water running underneath, using being filtered. Works very well in enclosures that have water features and high humidity needs... i just got an idea about a viv i want to build, am pretty stoked today because a friend of mine was going to use some glass to build a greenhouse, but gave it to me instead!! YAY!!!


arr right nar i dont want a water feature  
and oo lucky you  

i just got that hanging basket liner, the fluffy ish one not the cardboard feeling one. was in a plastic bag and is a sheet..got it out it stinks!!! do i have to clean it, if so how?


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

Not too sure about the hanging basket liner, I have always used landscaping mat.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

I Find it easier to keep the plants in the pots, and then disguise the pots : victory:

I would go for Ficus on the floor, as they can handel having wet roots;

These first two will cover the floor, and climb on the backing;



















This one will look like a small tree;










Keep the soil wet at all times for these plants : victory:

Broms are very easy to grow, and look great. You asked about converting your Exo Terra backing? I would cut recesses in them, put in the smallest pots you can find (the ones you get plants in from tropical fish shops are good), they wont go all the way in, but you can go around them with foam to hold them in and hide them : victory:

Cover in silicone and eco earth, check out my viv builds to see these plants, and how I disguise the pots.

Good luck

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Find it easier to keep the plants in the pots, and then disguise the pots : victory:
> 
> ...


 
oo cheers  i shal go plant huting again tomorrow, hopefully. i would like some very low growing stuff for the floor that wont over grow or spread very much? maybe flowering too...and house plants.. im not fussy. honest lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

another thought. how would i go about making a natural looking moist hide?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> oo cheers  i shal go plant huting again tomorrow, hopefully. i would like some very low growing stuff for the floor that wont over grow or spread very much? maybe flowering too...and house plants.. im not fussy. honest lol


 
A nice plant is this brom;












This is what it looks like in a viv;











The only thing with this brom is you don't want the root to get wet, spray the leaves with plenty of water, but not the roots : victory:




Dr. Love said:


> another thought. how would i go about making a natural looking moist hide?


You don't, spray the viv once a day (the substrate should always be damp) Job done : victory:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> A nice plant is this brom;
> 
> image
> 
> ...


cheers  i think i have that brom hehe, but a baby one.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> cheers  i think i have that brom hehe, but a baby one.


Nice one, mine has a pup growing now, hopefully in a couple of months I will have another head : victory:


Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

i was wondering what people have under their soil. i was lookin for hydrolaca but cnt find it not on the net, n the postage is too much, do i have to have drainage? or cud i just have thick soil?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> i was wondering what people have under their soil. i was lookin for hydrolaca but cnt find it not on the net, n the postage is too much, do i have to have drainage? or cud i just have thick soil?


Don't you have a garden centre/B&Q near by?

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> Don't you have a garden centre/B&Q near by?
> 
> Jay


i have been to homebase, a small B&Q but the big one is the other side of the city centre, should be going tomorrow though. 

how do i clean the plants? do i spray them with the rep safe disinfectant or just hot water?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> i have been to homebase, a small B&Q but the big one is the other side of the city centre, should be going tomorrow though.
> 
> how do i clean the plants? do i spray them with the rep safe disinfectant or just hot water?


 
I just stick them straight into the viv, but you can give them a good spray with water first if you like.

Here is a link to Dartfrog for Hydroleca. It should be cheap to post, a 10 ltr bag weighs about 200g, a DVD weighs more : victory: 

Landscaping & Decor Price List

I used it in my Crestie viv, but I just used Orchid compost mixed with Eco earth in my Emerald Swift viv.

When I do my new Crestie viv I wont bother with Hydroleca, the Eco/Orchid mix on it's own should do the job. I will experiment with having a heatcable/mat under the substrate to help with humidity and keep up the temps. : victory:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> I just stick them straight into the viv, but you can give them a good spray with water first if you like.
> 
> Here is a link to Dartfrog for Hydroleca. It should be cheap to post, a 10 ltr bag weighs about 200g, a DVD weighs more : victory:
> 
> ...


dartfrogs postage is 6 quid. wud rather go out and buy it, for one i dont like waiting hehe 

and i was going to plonk my heat mat up the side, and i got the soil from dartfrog with the woodlice n spring tails in, seemed cheaper, not sure 5L will be enough but i could also bulk it out with eco earth, right?
got some tiny suculent cactus today, was going to try and cut them into the background, and cover it over, also was thinking about air plants to glue onto the back, are these ok for cresties?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> dartfrogs postage is 6 quid. wud rather go out and buy it, for one i dont like waiting hehe
> 
> Six quid, the robbing b..... :lol2:
> 
> ...


Not sure if the suculents will like the damp conditions, they come from arid regions, the air plants should be fine, they come from Brazil/Colombia, (though Cresties don't :lol2

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> Not sure if the suculents will like the damp conditions, they come from arid regions, the air plants should be fine, they come from Brazil/Colombia, (though Cresties don't :lol2
> 
> Jay


well il see about the succulents only 99p  i have a flowering easter cacti aswell, will that be ok?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> well il see about the succulents only 99p  i have a flowering easter cacti aswell, will that be ok?


The Cacti should be ok, the local zoo has some in their exhibits : victory:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> The Cacti should be ok, the local zoo has some in their exhibits : victory:
> 
> Jay


 cool still confused on the modifying the exo bk ground. do i litrally just cut a hole in the back for the little pots to fit in, use either grout or expanding foam (would it matter which type/brand etc??) and then use..pva + eco earth...to cover it up?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> cool still confused on the modifying the exo bk ground. do i litrally just cut a hole in the back for the little pots to fit in, use either grout or expanding foam (would it matter which type/brand etc??) and then use..pva + eco earth...to cover it up?


You want to put the pots in at about a 45 degree angle, you will prob only get about a third of the pot in, then use polycell expanding foam to hold and hide the rest of the pot.

Cover all the backing and foam, (when dry) with Dow Corning 781 brown silicone, (prob need two tubes) then cover this with dry eco earth : victory:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> You want to put the pots in at about a 45 degree angle, you will prob only get about a third of the pot in, then use polycell expanding foam to hold and hide the rest of the pot.
> 
> Cover all the backing and foam, (when dry) with Dow Corning 781 brown silicone, (prob need two tubes) then cover this with dry eco earth : victory:
> 
> Jay


cheers  big help. i have never used expanding foam before, it is eay to control where u want it? how do i tell when its dry? and what is the silicone like? how long does it take to dry, and im presuming i wack the eco earth on when i have just put the silicone on so it sticks to it?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> cheers  big help. i have never used expanding foam before, it is eay to control where u want it? how do i tell when its dry?
> 
> If you only pull the trigger just enough to get the "goo" out, it will not expand much, so you can control it easly. You can use gloved hands to mould it, leave it over night to dry.
> 
> and what is the silicone like? how long does it take to dry, and im presuming i wack the eco earth on when i have just put the silicone on so it sticks to it?


You will want to do this with the viv laying on it's back. The silicone stinks, it will make you gag , put it on really thick, and spread it with your hands, (use rubber gloves), you will want to put the eco earth on within 10 mins, so do it in sections, probably do a quater of the back in silicone and then cover in earth, then repeat. 

Pour the eco earth onto the silicone real thick, when the whole of the back is covered, press down all around, and then leave over night, the next day, tip the viv up the right way, all the loose earth will fall off, you can then use this to mix with the Orchid compost for the substrate : victory:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> You will want to do this with the viv laying on it's back. The silicone stinks, it will make you gag , put it on really thick, and spread it with your hands, (use rubber gloves), you will want to put the eco earth on within 10 mins, so do it in sections, probably do a quater of the back in silicone and then cover in earth, then repeat.
> 
> Pour the eco earth onto the silicone real thick, when the whole of the back is covered, press down all around, and then leave over night, the next day, tip the viv up the right way, all the loose earth will fall off, you can then use this to mix with the Orchid compost for the substrate : victory:
> 
> Jay


amazing jay hehe :notworthy: or im just rtarded :/ 
ok cool, could i not put the silicone on the background outside of the viv, if i leave tiny edging around so it still fits, and then say masking tape the glass up where it would go and do the edges inside the viv? then remove the tape, cause knowing me i will end up getting silicone everywhere appart from the background lol 
also, would u recommend just the brand you said or will the cheapo stuff be ok?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

wow Dr. Love some good advice from Jay!

i might do my background as it's s*** and got a couple of burn marks in it, not sure how cause theres one half way down :S
if i go bio i'm just gonna get that soil with bugs that you've got and mix it with eco soil stuff, its not like it's gonna be soaking wet. 
defo like the background idea tho


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> wow Dr. Love some good advice from Jay!
> 
> i might do my background as it's s*** and got a couple of burn marks in it, not sure how cause theres one half way down :S
> if i go bio i'm just gonna get that soil with bugs that you've got and mix it with eco soil stuff, its not like it's gonna be soaking wet.
> defo like the background idea tho


u found me! hehe 
yea i think im going to do that, as i doubt a whole brick will cover the background. should be buying the stuff for it tomorrow  woop woop!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> u found me! hehe
> yea i think im going to do that, as i doubt a whole brick will cover the background. should be buying the stuff for it tomorrow  woop woop!


woop woop indeed!
dunno what will be best to use the background i've got and modify it or start from scratch?! i'm not particularly creative so could be best to just cover the one i've got in silicon and eco soil. 1 brick makes loads! should easy be plenty for background and substrate. 

hmmmmm i might make a shopping/wishlist lol


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> amazing jay hehe :notworthy: or im just rtarded :/
> ok cool, could i not put the silicone on the background outside of the viv, if i leave tiny edging around so it still fits, and then say masking tape the glass up where it would go and do the edges inside the viv? then remove the tape, cause knowing me i will end up getting silicone everywhere appart from the background lol
> also, would u recommend just the brand you said or will the cheapo stuff be ok?


 
You can do, just use silicone to stick the backing to the viv when done, then run a bead of silicone around the edge, cover in more eco earth, job done. Just don't forget to put in the heat mat and stat probe first so you can hide the cables behind the backing. Don't worry if you get silicone on the glass, it comes off quite easy with a glass scraper. 

I would be tempted to put in a small (7 watt) heat mat on the floor, just in case, because if you can't get the humidity up, or you need more temp, then it will already be in place : victory:

As for the silicone, I know this stuff works, (my local zoo uses this type in there exhibits), I can't vouch for any other type.

One brick of eco earth will be plenty, put the brick in a bucket and put about a half a pint of water in it, leave it for a couple of hours, then break it up, and leave it for another couple of hours. The idea is to use as little water as poss, if you do it right you can use it straight away as it will be completly dry, if you use too much water you could be waiting days for it to dry out.




darwin2 said:


> woop woop indeed!
> dunno what will be best to use the background i've got and modify it or start from scratch?! i'm not particularly creative so could be best to just cover the one i've got in silicon and eco soil. 1 brick makes loads! should easy be plenty for background and substrate.
> 
> hmmmmm i might make a shopping/wishlist lol


Hi mate, my o/h just covered a basic exo terra back ground with silicone and exo terra excavator clay for her sand Boa viv;











I think it looks quite good, you could always add bits of polystyrene aswell to give more detail : victory:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> You can do, just use silicone to stick the backing to the viv when done, then run a bead of silicone around the edge, cover in more eco earth, job done. Just don't forget to put in the heat mat and stat probe first so you can hide the cables behind the backing. Don't worry if you get silicone on the glass, it comes off quite easy with a glass scraper.
> 
> I would be tempted to put in a small (7 watt) heat mat on the floor, just in case, because if you can't get the humidity up, or you need more temp, then it will already be in place : victory:
> 
> ...


cool, so would my 10w heat mat on the side not be enough to up the humidity? and i was thinkin about having my head mat on the outside too, so only cables would be from the thermometer etc.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> cool, so would my 10w heat mat on the side not be enough to up the humidity? and i was thinkin about having my head mat on the outside too, so only cables would be from the thermometer etc.


Might be ok, but the heat drying out the substrate will raise the humidity to close on to 100%, (not that you want it that high), but my experience with the vivs I've built is that it is better to include something and not need it, than to need it and not have it : victory:

Basicly it will be a nightmare to try and put it in at a later date if you need it : victory:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> Might be ok, but the heat drying out the substrate will raise the humidity to close on to 100%, (not that you want it that high), but my experience with the vivs I've built is that it is better to include something and not need it, than to need it and not have it : victory:
> 
> Basicly it will be a nightmare to try and put it in at a later date if you need it : victory:
> 
> Jay


oki, cheers  ..bed time now lol night


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> You can do, just use silicone to stick the backing to the viv when done, then run a bead of silicone around the edge, cover in more eco earth, job done. Just don't forget to put in the heat mat and stat probe first so you can hide the cables behind the backing. Don't worry if you get silicone on the glass, it comes off quite easy with a glass scraper.
> 
> I would be tempted to put in a small (7 watt) heat mat on the floor, just in case, because if you can't get the humidity up, or you need more temp, then it will already be in place : victory:
> 
> ...


wow it looks awesome! not sure whether to go for this look or the earth look......hmmmm.....then again i have eco soil already so would just need the silicone and some plant pots, will the silicon hold the pots in place or will i need foam too? 

another very good thread Dr. Love


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> oki, cheers  ..bed time now lol night


Bed time at 9pm, not alone then? :whistling2:

Night night 

Jay


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

hey, wheres the best place to buy the dow corning 781 brown silicone? struggling to find it abit


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> hey, wheres the best place to buy the dow corning 781 brown silicone? struggling to find it abit


B&Q should have it, or any half desent DIY store : victory:

Jay


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> B&Q should have it, or any half desent DIY store : victory:
> 
> Jay


ok thanks, i looked on the website and couldn't find it, probs just me tho! :whistling2:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> ok thanks, i looked on the website and couldn't find it, probs just me tho! :whistling2:


The B&Q website isn't the most user friendly :bash:

Jay


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> The B&Q website isn't the most user friendly :bash:
> 
> Jay


i'll go have a look some time this week


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> Bed time at 9pm, not alone then? :whistling2:
> 
> Night night
> 
> Jay


unfortunately no, i was alone :'( lol BF bailed on me this week :'( lol
9pm because i suck at getting up in the morning and i had work


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> unfortunately no, i was alone :'( lol BF bailed on me this week :'( lol
> 9pm because i suck at getting up in the morning and i had work


Boyfriend bailed on "the" Dr of love....:gasp:

You're better off without him : victory:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> Boyfriend bailed on "the" Dr of love....:gasp:
> 
> You're better off without him : victory:
> 
> Jay


i dont think i am lol 

right. im goin to go to homebase today..not B&Q cause the small one near me is crap and i cba to go to the big one :2thumb:
i still dont know if i can use the cheaper stuff. but i will have a look at the ...ingredients? what should i steer clear of? and how do i cut up the background..just hack it with a knife?
oh also the hanging basket lining i got...the cat slept on it. should i clean it? if so i have no idea how..

is this stuff ok? Unibond UPVC & Wood Exterior Frame Sealant 473019 Brown 310ml, 5010383236717
or this one 

Interior and Exterior Frame Silicone Sealant - Brown from Homebase.co.uk


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great advise here, im thinking about making an eco viv aswell though am going to wait to see how dr loves comes out =)

With the plants do you need a special set of UV lights or are the reptile ones ok? also are tubes better than compacts for this?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Great advise here, im thinking about making an eco viv aswell though am going to wait to see how dr loves comes out =)
> 
> With the plants do you need a special set of UV lights or are the reptile ones ok? also are tubes better than compacts for this?


i have no idea im not going to use any fake lights. just keep my curtains open in the day, can get quite bright in my room so they sould be ok. my mum has a yukka plant thing (and i have one for the viv too) shes had it since it was small, keeps fortgetting to water it etc, left it in the same place for ages, and it seems to be thriving without much care, i just hope its the same for the other plants i have hehe 
and cheers, wait for mine to mess up lol 
im just waitin on my soil to arrive. need to sort the background out 1st. and then repot and clean my plants


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm no expert but reptile ones should be fine zak196, some plants only need low light levels so it might be a good idea to look this up before buying or ask at your local garden centre


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i don't plan on using any UV at all, if they start to die put them in the sun for a few days or something or then think about gettin a UV


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

just been and got some expandy foam and sealant.... 
i got homebase own interior/exterior door frame sealant.... says weather proof, and doesnt have maul resistance. 
and got unibond no more big gaps foam. 
...and a sealant gun  
the woman on help desk did NOT want me to buy the foam


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Zak196 said:


> Great advise here, im thinking about making an eco viv aswell though am going to wait to see how dr loves comes out =)
> 
> With the plants do you need a special set of UV lights or are the reptile ones ok? also are tubes better than compacts for this?


 
It's about the colour temperature of the light, the colour of natural sunlight is (roughly) between 4000k and 7500k, depending on the time of day, this colour wise is red through white to blue, (cool to hot).

In short, some plants like hot colours, some do better with cool colours. I tend to go with an in between colour (6500k white) as it is easy to get hold of. 2% or 2.0 uv tubes :2thumb:

Jay


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> It's about the colour temperature of the light, the colour of natural sunlight is (roughly) between 4000k and 7500k, depending on the time of day, this colour wise is red through white to blue, (cool to hot).
> 
> In short, some plants like hot colours, some do better with cool colours. I tend to go with an in between colour (6500k white) as it is easy to get hold of. 2% or 2.0 uv tubes :2thumb:
> 
> Jay


 
:no1: Thanks for the info  hehe i used to work at a garden centre so i should know this, but i never really took intrest in the plants themselves lol


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> just been and got some expandy foam and sealant....
> i got homebase own interior/exterior door frame sealant.... says weather proof, and doesnt have maul resistance.
> and got unibond no more big gaps foam.
> ...and a sealant gun
> the woman on help desk did NOT want me to buy the foam



Ha ha! Apparently she doesn't want the company to make any money??
Did you tell her what you were using it for?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

jef_b said:


> Ha ha! Apparently she doesn't want the company to make any money??
> Did you tell her what you were using it for?


yea soon as i did she was like OOO NO!!! i wouldnt recommend anything like that! even though i said like every1 uses it, shes like maybe they got lucky. i got it anyway  did you see what stuff it was, is that ok?


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

You should be ok as long as you seal it. Not too sure about the brand name, the only brand I know is great stuff, but I would assume that there is not too much diff between that and what you have. As long as you let everything air out, you shouldn't have any probs.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

jef_b said:


> You should be ok as long as you seal it. Not too sure about the brand name, the only brand I know is great stuff, but I would assume that there is not too much diff between that and what you have. As long as you let everything air out, you shouldn't have any probs.


good good  is the sealant alright then, homebase's own brand. 
im trying to come up with ideas on the shape of the background... could i make quite prominent ridges using the foam? and once it is dry, can i use a thin blade and cut into it?


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

You should be able to, but with spray foam you tend to get air bubbles. You can always refill the bubbles should you carve onto one. As far as the sealant, not too sure, as I am in Canada, and we have no Homebase here! GE Silicone I is a safe bet, as long as it doesn't contain mold inhibitors! Check the label, it usually says there, in my experience if it doesn't say that it contains some type of mold inhibitor, it doesn't.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

jef_b said:


> You should be able to, but with spray foam you tend to get air bubbles. You can always refill the bubbles should you carve onto one. As far as the sealant, not too sure, as I am in Canada, and we have no Homebase here! GE Silicone I is a safe bet, as long as it doesn't contain mold inhibitors! Check the label, it usually says there, in my experience if it doesn't say that it contains some type of mold inhibitor, it doesn't.


i did check and it doesnt say anything about moulds, seems like it would be rubbish for its actual use hehe but im sure it will be fine for the viv.
hmm i might try then... i was thinkin of trying to make a flat ish ledge and cut 2 holes in for little food and water bowls.
can you mould the foam when you first squeeze it out?


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

Why, yes you can! Another option many people use is polystyrene sheets, with or without spray foam to fill in the cracks before the grouting process. A lot of work, but less curing time, but you are using the foam/sealant/coco method aren't you? You should be able to push pots into the spray foam and shape it before it solidifies, which would save you a lot of carving. Also, if you try to keep the spray at a slower rate, there will be less bubbles.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

jef_b said:


> Why, yes you can! Another option many people use is polystyrene sheets, with or without spray foam to fill in the cracks before the grouting process. A lot of work, but less curing time, but you are using the foam/sealant/coco method aren't you? You should be able to push pots into the spray foam and shape it before it solidifies, which would save you a lot of carving. Also, if you try to keep the spray at a slower rate, there will be less bubbles.


yes i am, and tbf i have alot of airing time available hehe oh, right so i wouldnt have to calve up the background then? and i could make it more smooth by moulding the foam with my hands?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> yes i am, and tbf i have alot of airing time available hehe oh, right so i wouldnt have to calve up the background then? and i could make it more smooth by moulding the foam with my hands?


You can mould it with your hands : victory:

Remember, if it looks crap, it can be ripped out again quite easly, you will have only wasted a git of your time, and some foam : victory:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> You can mould it with your hands : victory:
> 
> Remember, if it looks crap, it can be ripped out again quite easly, you will have only wasted a git of your time, and some foam : victory:
> 
> Jay


arr good good lol shame its not clay, quite a dab hand  i was thinkin bout making clay things, like a shelf and wedge it in there, but i dont kno if it will be safe


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> arr good good lol shame its not clay, quite a dab hand  i was thinkin bout making clay things, like a shelf and wedge it in there, but i dont kno if it will be safe


 
The foam is very strong when dry, what I did with my Crestie viv was to put in the first layer of foam, then cut out recesses to take bits of bog wood or slate to make shelves, then use more foam to hold them in place.

Jay


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

Ha ha ha... once again Jay to the rescue!!!! Thanks Jay! He would defo be the one to listen to he is very helpful, and knows his shite!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

jef_b said:


> Ha ha ha... once again Jay to the rescue!!!! Thanks Jay! He would defo be the one to listen to he is very helpful, and knows his shite!


Oh you :blush:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

u never saw all of tht.. drama over. lol but the axpanding foam ran out. so can i just put silicone over the whole of it, as in the ecpandy foam bits and the normal background? 
and i picked up some wood from some cut down trees, i have a bit of dead ivy and another tree thing i dont kno what it is. but if i clean them will they b ok?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> u never saw all of tht.. drama over. lol but the axpanding foam ran out. so can i just put silicone over the whole of it, as in the ecpandy foam bits and the normal background?
> and i picked up some wood from some cut down trees, i have a bit of dead ivy and another tree thing i dont kno what it is. but if i clean them will they b ok?


if you poor boiling water over the trees you should be ok with them. dunno about the rest of it.

you've got me wanting to do mine now :lol2: i may go see how dry the soil is and put it in the sun if its still wet. riff-raff's not happy with me  i woke him up to weigh him :whistling2: he no like!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> if you poor boiling water over the trees you should be ok with them. dunno about the rest of it.
> 
> you've got me wanting to do mine now :lol2: i may go see how dry the soil is and put it in the sun if its still wet. riff-raff's not happy with me  i woke him up to weigh him :whistling2: he no like!


i dunno if i will coz one is ivy...and thats a no go i think. o well it was free hehe il just have to shell out n buy some, y does it have to be so expensive?! 
aww lol i still need to weigh isaac.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i dunno if i will coz one is ivy...and thats a no go i think. o well it was free hehe il just have to shell out n buy some, y does it have to be so expensive?!
> aww lol i still need to weigh isaac.


i'd ditch the ivy....if your still worried get some from a fruit tree or buy java wood, expensive but looks good.

its still alot cheaper than darwin was, he cost about £500 to set up and i've spent about another £100 on the viv since!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> u never saw all of tht.. drama over. lol but the axpanding foam ran out. so can i just put silicone over the whole of it, as in the ecpandy foam bits and the normal background?
> and i picked up some wood from some cut down trees, i have a bit of dead ivy and another tree thing i dont kno what it is. but if i clean them will they b ok?


You can put the silicone on whatever you like, it will stick : victory:

As for the wood, it's up to you, some on here will say to sterilize it with various random methods, but I just tend to put it straight into my vivs,

Take a look at these frog exhibits at my local zoo, (remember frogs are more delicate than lizards) all the wood in these was taken from various places around Jersey, it's stored outside the rep house, and (untreated) put staight into the exhibits as is.

This is the Viper/Pumilio exhibit;










This is the Pedostibes exhibit;










This is the newest one for the Azureus and Mission golden eyed tree frog. it was finished about 2 months ago, this is how it started out;










Note the moss on the log, if you sterilize it, you would kill it.

This is how it looks now;










So To be honest I would (and do) just put the wood straight in, as for the Ivy, I don't think it would do any harm as the crestie wouldn't try to eat it, but it would die any way, so you might as well take it off. What you thae want to do is plant a Ficus at the base of the wood, and then train it to grow up the branch. If you're lucky in a couple of months it will look like this;










Jay


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

what kind of ficus is it?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Ficus pumila, keep it well watered, I don't think you can over do it : victory:

Jay


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> Ficus pumila, keep it well watered, I don't think you can over do it : victory:
> 
> Jay


ok thanks i'll have a look for one


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome. it doesnt have actual ivy on, its the roots that grow up trees, it had been saw off. and just to be on the safe side, how would i sterilize it? as most of it is too big for the freezer t kill the buggies. 
ficus....i dont think i have one yet, but im not allowed to buy any more wood/plants as my mum keeps telling me the viv is not a tardis. hehe


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> awesome. it doesnt have actual ivy on, its the roots that grow up trees, it had been saw off. and just to be on the safe side, how would i sterilize it? as most of it is too big for the freezer t kill the buggies.
> ficus....i dont think i have one yet, but im not allowed to buy any more wood/plants as my mum keeps telling me the viv is not a tardis. hehe


i need small plants to plant into the background, i've got pots but not plants, finding it hard to get small ones tho  i've got 2 bromeliads, a dark red one a yellow one and the eco earth is drying out nicely. i've got a discount card for focus diy so i shall be popping to nuneaton when its valid for sealant!
might cut the holes out of the background for the plants while i'm between shifts :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i need small plants to plant into the background, i've got pots but not plants, finding it hard to get small ones tho  i've got 2 bromeliads, a dark red one a yellow one and the eco earth is drying out nicely. i've got a discount card for focus diy so i shall be popping to nuneaton when its valid for sealant!
> might cut the holes out of the background for the plants while i'm between shifts :lol2:


 hehe i didnt cut holes in my background...just finished foaming it...look..bit crap lol hopefully with the sealent and earth it will look better but its started to rain and its cold  i have tiny succulent cacti for the background homebase have loads for 99p at the moment. 

oh and i got a 'flaming katy' 1. coz it kind of has my name. and 2 it was 49p and 3. will i be able to use it in my viv?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> hehe i didnt cut holes in my background...just finished foaming it...look..bit crap lol hopefully with the sealent and earth it will look better but its started to rain and its cold  i have tiny succulent cacti for the background homebase have loads for 99p at the moment.
> 
> oh and i got a 'flaming katy' 1. coz it kind of has my name. and 2 it was 49p and 3. will i be able to use it in my viv?


holes are cut and plant pots are in place with the help of cocktail sticks  just been and got the sealant too so hopefully that'll be going on tomorrow between shifts quickly followed by the soil, which i think i'll have to bake tonight.....how hot did yours bake your at?

i may recyle the spider plant i took out of darwin's viv (bug attacked!) i want to try and grow it on, so hopefully it'll spurt babies this summer, think it'll be about july/august when i move riff-raff out tho so got plenty of time....i'm just so impatient tho! should know his sex by then too so i may think about a friend, if female that is! oh and uni work will be complete by then too :mrgreen:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> holes are cut and plant pots are in place with the help of cocktail sticks  just been and got the sealant too so hopefully that'll be going on tomorrow between shifts quickly followed by the soil, which i think i'll have to bake tonight.....how hot did yours bake your at?
> 
> i may recyle the spider plant i took out of darwin's viv (bug attacked!) i want to try and grow it on, so hopefully it'll spurt babies this summer, think it'll be about july/august when i move riff-raff out tho so got plenty of time....i'm just so impatient tho! should know his sex by then too so i may think about a friend, if female that is! oh and uni work will be complete by then too :mrgreen:


looks like its all going well for u  
i have just finished foaming it all, dried, sawn the excess off and sandpapered the rough bits, hopefully itl fit in the viv!  started two corners with the sealent and soil, kinda hard to do, or me just being thick lol i might have to cut the nozle abit bigger, hardly comes out, then seeps out for ages! the earth looks good though, i have loads of gaps at the min so once if done it all in bits i will patch it up  
i did my soil at 160 C for about half hour with 1cm thick soil, ish, just keep checking it and stiring it about


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> looks like its all going well for u
> i have just finished foaming it all, dried, sawn the excess off and sandpapered the rough bits, hopefully itl fit in the viv!  started two corners with the sealent and soil, kinda hard to do, or me just being thick lol i might have to cut the nozle abit bigger, hardly comes out, then seeps out for ages! the earth looks good though, i have loads of gaps at the min so once if done it all in bits i will patch it up
> i did my soil at 160 C for about half hour with 1cm thick soil, ish, just keep checking it and stiring it about


sounds like your well your way:2thumb:
i'm just gonna go do the soil whilst i attempt to restore order to my room!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

*FINISHED!!! piccies!*


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm does it look crap?...


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> hmm does it look crap?...


nah its really good!! mines finished too 

however i may have to do another one in a few months time.....i've just picked up my second crestie  ooooops!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good :2thumb:

Jay


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> nah its really good!! mines finished too
> 
> however i may have to do another one in a few months time.....i've just picked up my second crestie  ooooops!


:O amg lol is it that tail-less one u showed us?


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice job on the background, it looks great!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

jef_b said:


> Nice job on the background, it looks great!


ty  
made a right mess tho! ^_^


----------

